# Corneal Transplants



## KristieStokesCPC (Feb 14, 2011)

Has anyone had success in Medicare paying for Corneal Transplants?

Thanks


----------



## elenax (Feb 15, 2011)

Yes...We get paid for the cornea transplant...we use CPT V2785...When we bill the claim we attach the invoice as well.


----------



## KristieStokesCPC (Feb 15, 2011)

I did that also.. My codes were 65756, 65870, 65865, and V2785.. all of which were denied for treatment has not been deemed 'proven to be effective' by the payer??


----------



## elenax (Feb 16, 2011)

If all of them were denied...I would do a Medicare Review...I get paid without denials for those codes that you billed...are you using the 59 modifier too?


----------



## Anastasia (Feb 19, 2011)

In Pennsylvania Medicare has been paying for corneal transplants for years. However, Medicare has changed how they are submitted. They no longer require a copy of the invoice; this information is included when you bill electronically. Check with your electronic carrier on how to do this; I used Advantx and it was the addition of one line entry while entering the keratoplasty code. If you are not billing the way Medicare requires, it will deny. I hope this helps.


----------



## KristieStokesCPC (Feb 21, 2011)

Anastasia, 

I use Advantx.. can you tell me what to use on the code to send it electronically (or email me..kstokes@timoniumsurg.com). Or is that something I need to call Medicare on?

Thanks


----------



## Anastasia (Feb 27, 2011)

Kristie
Don't call Medicare--they won't help. Call Advantx. After you enter the keratoplasty code you have to go to the additional info tab and add Medicare-specific wording on  line 2 that includes the amount of the cornea. Advantx will definitely help. I'm sorry I don't have the exact wording to give you (I'm not at work right now) but Advantx gave it to me. Let me know how you make out.


----------



## KristieStokesCPC (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank you, I just saw your post... I'll check into it. If you can remember what the verbage is, please let me know  ....


----------

